# Adjustable wrench



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I need one, according to my new company's tool list. I've never owned one except a crappy homeowner type one. Not sure what size I'll need but I'm guessing 10" or maybe a few different sizes. I'll clarify that soon with my new foreman.

I'm thinking Gray, Channellock or Bahco. Any preferences? I also need a scratch awl, and never owned one of those either.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Bahco hands down, get the 8 or 10 inch one that the jaw turns around and becomes a pipe wrench for twisting all thread into anchors.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Metric or standard?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Channellock. They are rebranded made in Spain by Irega, great wrenches.

As for the scratch awl I just buy this dasco one 









they sell them at HD here, not sure about north of the border.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

The Gray wrenches are great as well, very little wiggle in the jaw.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

What is a scratch awl?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a drawer full of the OLD US made adjustable wrenches...primarily Crescent. 
If I was to buy another (new) I would probably get a Channellock (irega) or Bahco.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

chewy said:


> What is a scratch awl?


A glorified ice pick.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> A glorified ice pick.


Whats it used for though?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Whats it used for though?


Marking metal, punching holes in thinner metal. 

Old time electricians used to use them in wood to make a starter hole for a screw when we used to turn wood screws in by hand.

Klein still sells them for electricians. When I started it was often used, now almost never due to power tools.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Whats it used for though?


Push this ahead to about 4:45


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Push this ahead to about 4:45
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p4P4qoXMzQ">YouTube Link</a>


Ah ok I call that a scribe but mine has a knife edge instead of a handle for marking across the grain of timber.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I sometimes use them to make small holes in drywall to put anchors in.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Ah ok I call that a scribe


When I used to carry one I always called it the tool most likely to hurt me while crawling around, jumping etc.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I found one in a ceiling...good thing it did not fall out and poke me in the eye!


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I use the scratch awl almost exclusively for lining up large covers for transformers and switch gear. Stick it through the screw hole on the cover and into the equipment screw hole and apply force in the direction you want it to move. 

You could probably make a scratch awl from a junk screwdriver. Just angle grind the end off and make it a sharp end.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Check with the local supply house. Gotta guy at our local one that takes the warranty trade drivers that the tips broke and makes them into awls. They are way tougher then one you can buy.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> You could probably make a scratch awl from a junk screwdriver. Just angle grind the end off and make it a sharp end.


I did that with some pencil rod....it comes in handy when lining up bus sections in switchgear.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

A plain old unmodified #2 phillips works fine for that most times.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Marking metal, punching holes in thinner metal.
> 
> Old time electricians used to use them in wood to make a starter hole for a screw when we used to turn wood screws in by hand.
> 
> Klein still sells them for electricians. When I started it was often used, now almost never due to power tools.


That was the standard tool for wiring boilers before cordless tools and self drilling screws...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What the hell is an adjustable wrench? :whistling2:




-John


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Klein, they still know how to make a good adjustable wrench. I own a few of them.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> I use the scratch awl almost exclusively for lining up large covers for transformers and switch gear. Stick it through the screw hole on the cover and into the equipment screw hole and apply force in the direction you want it to move.
> 
> You could probably make a scratch awl from a junk screwdriver. Just angle grind the end off and make it a sharp end.


I use a lady's foot for things like that.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> I use the scratch awl almost exclusively for lining up large covers for transformers and switch gear. Stick it through the screw hole on the cover and into the equipment screw hole and apply force in the direction you want it to move.


Same here. I also use it for tweaking switches to line up with plates.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys, I ended up going with an 8" Channellock WideAzz wrench that was on sale at Canadian Tire for $8 or $9 off the original price plus I had a gift card someone gave me so essentially, free wrench! It does say made in Spain to Channellock specifications on it. Looks like a nice wrench.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

I've got the same one. No complaints, and the jaw hasn't got sloppy at all after about 6 months of use.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> What the hell is an adjustable wrench? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You just cost me money you jerk! LOL. Have to price them when I get home..........


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Big John said:


> What the hell is an adjustable wrench? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
An adjustable wrench is a generic term for , what is commonly known as a Crescent wrench.

I Think.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> An adjustable wrench is a generic term for , what is commonly known as a Crescent wrench.
> 
> I Think.


Unless you're from Newfoundland, then it's a "tumbwrench"...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> Unless you're from Newfoundland, then it's a "tumbwrench"...


 
 :laughing:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> Unless you're from Newfoundland, then it's a "tumbwrench"...


 
As a 'lectrician, it's useful to have a tum wrench, comes in 'andy working wit' termometers and battries.

If you needs a 'and wit' it, stay where yer at till I comes where yer to.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I must be all kinds of an antique here, I use an awl all the time for all kinds of things. As for adjustables I have many brands but I like the wdie opening Ridgid from Hdepot, it was cheaper and goes alot wider than even my large length channelock. I have a Bahco that the screw is the opposite thread pattern of all my other wrenches it ruins your rythym.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Big John said:


> What the hell is an adjustable wrench? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knuckle busters. Also good for rounding off nuts :blink:


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Kobalt's response to adjustable movement*










I've been trying these out this week, jury still out:
(From the website)
"2-Piece Magnum Grip Pliers with Bonus Pouch $20
Pliers with 2 pouches for easy storage
The 8" pliers feature a straight jaw with an anvil style wire cutter
Self-adjusting, self-energizing design 
The 6" pliers feature a V-notch jaw configuration
Both the 6" and 8" pliers have a built-in wire bending feature
Fully self-adjusting design allows for quick gripping action of all shapes (hex, square, flat, etc.)
Parallel jaws grab the flats of a fastener, reducing the chance of rounding
Durable, hardened-steel laminate construction"


----------

